# Autodek Dyna Power amp



## Darksoulslayer (Feb 4, 2009)

Good day. I need schematics of any type for this 4ch amp. Can someone help me please? Thank you in advance


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

Search " www.elektrotanya.com ". The list of electronic components they have listed is unimaginable.


----------

